# اليوم الثانى من حملتنا ... امين فى صلاتى



## fady222 (1 أغسطس 2010)

*
فكرنا نعمل تانى يوم من حملتنا عن الصلاة علشان نشجع الشباب على الصلاة واستغلال الوقت الاستغلال الامثل والاصلح 
ولا يوجد شى يملا هذه الاوقات الفارغة الا الصلاة وعبادة الله
لو كل يوم اخدت من وقتك 5 دقائق الصبح ووقت الغروب وبالليل 
هتصلى صلاة باكر وغروب ونوم 
انهاردة هنتكلم عن الامانة فى الصلاة وعبادة الله بكل اشكالها 
واختيار الاصدقاء الاصلح 
وسوف نتكلم ايضا الصلاة متى تكون 
واين تكون ولمن تكون وما هى شكليات العبادة الصحيحة 
فالصلاة تعتبر تليفون نتصل به للسيد المسيح لكى نشكره على كل شى ولكى نطلب منه اى شى 
يلا نطلبه بالصلاة والصوم والتسابيح وحضور القدسلت 
كل ما تطلبونه حينما تصلون ثقوا ان تنالوه  















































رجاء محبة كلنا نشارك ويكون فى تفاعل بينا 
اكتر من يوم امبارح 
وانتظرونا بكرة ويوم تالث جديد من حملتنا 
عيش امين فى كل حين 
وسوف نتكلم ايضا الصلاة متى تكون 
واين تكون ولمن تكون وما هى شكليات العبادة الصحيحة 
فالصلاة تعتبر تليفون نتصل به للسيد المسيح لكى نشكره على كل شى ولكى نطلب منه اى شى 
يلا نطلبه بالصلاة والصوم والتسابيح وحضور القدسلت 
كل ما تطلبونه حينما تصلون ثقوا ان تنالوه  



ياريت كلنا ندخل ونشارك ونعيش فعلا حياة الصلاة ​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## milad hanna (1 أغسطس 2010)

ايه الحاجات الحلوة دى يا فادى ربنا يبارك حياتك وعايزين من ده كتير واحسن حاجة نعملها هى الصلاة والكتاب المقدس وشكرا ليك مرة ثانية


----------



## fady222 (1 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى اوى يا جماعة 
ونفسى بجد كل الاعضاء يشاركوا معانا 
ومش تنسوا معانا بكرة فى اليوم الثالث 
امين فى وقتى ​*


----------



## happy angel (3 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى فادى صلوات جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك
ينقل مخدع الصلاة *​


----------

